# Jackass



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

???????????????Anybody?????????????????
I love Jackass!!!!!!!!!!






















That's why it's in my signature.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

I live them and the movie they made.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

That movie was sooooo disgusting in certain parts.....I dont see how you guys can get a kick out of it all. Whats with the midget in the movie, he barely did anything.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Acidsurvivor, I own all the seasons and the movie. Just can't get enough of them







I also have the movie CKY4. Have you heard of Cky? They have Bam, Ryan Dunn, Rake Yohn and tons more. Oh and Ms.Natterreri For the midgit, just being there makes me howl.






















Rock On!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

I love Jackass and CKY!!! and the little fella is named Wee Man! He's also in some Big Brother videos!


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Ya "wee-man" LOL I love the skit where he wears a giant cone and walks around china blocking people


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah, but hes not a true jack-ass he never did anything too out there...like all the others did.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I dunno if thiswas in the movie but didn't he dress up as one of those pandas and trash china town


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Hehe there he is








And the crew


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

The movie is hilarous...I like them a lot; Johnny Knoxville is really hot, too


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If it wasnt in the movie it was in the extras...because I remember seeing it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Still havent seen the movie.. but I know of some and been called it also at times.


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

Jackass and CKY is awesome, weemans best skit is the one where preston goes into the outhouse and comes out as weeman, funny sh*t! Also anything with skateboarding is awesome like the christmas one with tony hawk. The movie was alright, it was kinda **** though. The best ones is the seasons. CKY is good too.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thats the kinda stuff I like to do, I have the DVD

I have you avatar in the back window of my truck









some of it I dont like though, like shoving toy cars up their ass, and showing the balls and stuff


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sick and twisted...cool


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I came. I saw. I loved it. I puked!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I came. I saw. I loved it. I puked!


 lol.......yea i felt like puking when that guy sh*t himself in the van.......and then he went to the hardware store and sh*t in the toilet lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

theyre funny as hell stupid but funny and what am i for watching it? lol


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I love kacass and own the movie I haven't collected all of the s4eries yet and I sitll haven't seen cky. Knoxville and steve-o rock








wee-man does his share on the shows.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I still dont see what guy in their right mind would stick a f'n toy car up their @$$...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

once in a great while I don't like some of the things they do because it will gross me out like when you watch the other ending on the dvd it was cool but I almost puked.


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

the best movie


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

your potatohead with the piranha is one of the coolest things I Have ever seen.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

TheOne- Awesome potatohead!!!!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Good movie my favourite part is when they're at the golf course.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

I saw a premiere of the movie in the theatre, my school gave out free passes to it. I laughed so hard I left with a headache.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Jackass got their start in CKY which involves skating, and weeman is a nasty skater, so there is probably a bit of a connection there.

Mark


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Ya I can't get enough of jackass







just check out my website















www.geocities.com/bustamove690


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Did anyone see steve-o on howard sern? They showed a video of him setting his girlfriend on fire and she fell off the table. It took like 10 seconds to put her out.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Never saw that but Holy Crap!! she must have been pretty mad


----------

